
Why node js is so much faster?? - WebCheerz
https://webcheerz.com/node-js-is-so-much-faster/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews&utm_medium=external
======
djsumdog
There's nothing to this article. No metrics. No examples. It's not even a
basic article for tech or non-tech people.

Personally I'm not a fan of node. Building async systems in non-type safe
languages is a recipe for disaster. NPM was a terrible packaging system, even
before the left-pad disaster. If I see a cool new project written in node and
try to npm install it, there's a good 60% failure rate. It's gone down a bit;
maybe 30% today, but still not great.

Even Akka (Scala) doesn't have type safety in is message passing actors. I'd
like to see a good async actor/architecture with type safety.

~~~
akamaozu
Sounds like you're really unhappy about the lack of type safety, but using the
opportunity to vent about other irrelevant chips on your shoulder.

npm install works millions of times (If not tens of millions of times) daily.
If there was a 30% failure rate, it Weeknd be way more apparent.

Obligatory left-pad mention too. Forgive me for not taking the bait. Which
brings us back to type safety.

I agree type safety eliminates a certain class of errors, but here's two
things to keep in mind:

1\. Are type errors the most prevalent type of errors that "bring disaster"?

2\. Is it possible to build great systems without type safety?

See: [http://learnyousomeerlang.com/types-or-lack-
thereof](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/types-or-lack-thereof)

